#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Marokkaanse/Arabische kleding

## MisterG

Beste,

Wie kan mij winkels binnen Nederland vertellen die Marokkaanse en/of Arabische herenkleding verkopen?

Wie o wie?

Gr. MisterG.

----------


## [email protected]

Haha jij bent wel into marokko zeg.  :hihi:

----------


## MisterG

Zeker! Hahaha, maar ik heb het altijd sowieso een mooie stijl gevonden.

Maar, wie weet er Marokkaanse winkels in Den Haag-Centrum.

----------


## Lavendel20

In Den haag aan de hoefkade heb je enkele winkeltjes die arabische kleding verkopen, boeken, van alles eigelijk. Een van die winkeltje heet Risallah. Andere weet ik niet zo uit mijn hoofd hoe ze heten.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door MisterG_ 
> *Zeker! Hahaha, maar ik heb het altijd sowieso een mooie stijl gevonden.
> 
> Maar, wie weet er Marokkaanse winkels in Den Haag-Centrum.*



Denk dat je meer hebt aan het advies van Timoesh en gewoon de beverwijkse bazaar op moet.  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Meziros

Salaam alaikom,
Ik verkoop marokkaanse/islamitische mannen- en vrouwen kleding.
Kijk op mijn website www.paradisestore.nl. ook heb ik een nieuwe collectie binnen die staan deze week ook op de site.

Salaam alaikom,

www.paradisestore.nl

----------

